# starting on my surrogacy plan



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have decided to give up on my old womb that can never thicken up enough to implant my own, or donor eggs in, or as one consultant called it 'Bedrock'. It is due to my Asherman's syndrome that I got after an over zealous ERPC.

I have 2 consultations at CRGH and the Lister mid Oct to see if at 42 they would cycle me (a previous poor responder as well), do CGH on the embryos and freeze them (if any are good enough and chromosomally normal) and then start the journey looking for a surrogate.  It is more complicated as we need ICSI so would need IVF to fertilise them.

L x


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

hi JJ1,

Just to say hello really from another IP on the surrogacy journey. Pregnancy was never an option for me and we've been following the surrogacy route for about 8 months now. My DH and I are now members of SUK and their support is fantastic  

If you have any queries that you think I might be able to help with (am no expert!!) please do post or pm me!

Very best of luck with it all x


----------



## molly777 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone

I'm new on this tread so forgive me for not doing any personals. Myself and my husband have just started research for surrogacy. We are from Belfast and I was wondering if anyone had any kind of info or advice for Northern Ireland and Surrogacy. I would be very greatful as there is very little info out there on Northern Ireland. We are hoping to use my eggs.

Anyway best wish to everyone else on this journey

Thanks Molly


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Molly, Tinyp and l, Just wanted to say hi, and that we too are starting to think about the surrogacy route. We have contacted COTS and are awaiting a support worker appointment. We have some frozen embies from last year. I cannot believe i am actually writing this post! It will be our last chance. But it all seems so frightening.   . Good luck to us all.


Jan X


Ps. Im not sure if COTS covers Ireland Molly, but it could be worth a look on their site.


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Molly, I'm really sorry but I don't know anything about Northern Ireland and Surrogacy   I hope you find some answers soon x

Sopical - it is scary yes but also think of it as a brand new chapter in your journey, new circumstances might be what you needed for that BFP! Best of luck with Cots - stay in touch and let me know how it's going!  x


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Tinyp. Thanks. I have actually just decided to cancel my appt with COTS and will try Surrogacy Pathyways. Have you heard of them? They seemed really nice on the phone and i liked their ethos. It sounds like you are happy with SUKs. Do they give you a time frame?

Jan X


----------



## TP.C (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Sopical,

I don't know much about ****************** I'm afraid. Yes we're very happy with SUK; their main premise is that they feel it is important to build up a friendship with the surro first and we felt that that was the best route for us. They don't give time scales but I know that they've just put new IP applications on hold to ensure that there is a strong IP : Surro ratio, to give everyone a better chance 

Best of luck with SP - I hope things go well! 

x


----------



## molly777 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Sopcial and tinyp for replying  
I just wanted to wish you both the very best also, there is so much to think about and research yes its really scary.. Buts the very best wishes with SUKS and COTS I hope its not long before you hear something.

 Molly


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Just wanted to wish you all, all the luck in the world with you new journeys, it is an amazing one, that I loved so much.

Hope you all get your dreams very very soon  

love Jo
x x x


----------

